# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry extractor fan?

## Eaglemick

Hi everyone, 
I'm building a small laundry hidden behind some folding doors in a bathroom.  The bathroom has a part vaulted ceiling with a vented skylight, a window for venting plus an exhaust fan in the shower. 
My question is do I legally have to additionally vent the laundry space or is it OK to leave the door open and rely on the venting in place mentioned above? 
Thanks for any advice. 
Mick

----------


## Cecile

Is this alcove on an external wall?  If so, I would probably make sure that you get a venting kit for the dryer which is vented directly outside through the wall, but not into the roof or under the floor.  Our laundry is a nightmare of dripping walls with the dryer going, even if the window is open.

----------


## chrisp

I'd strongly recommend venting a dryer to the outside, regardless of whether it is in a cupboard or not.  You'd be amazed as to how much faster the clothes dry - and it probably saves energy too.

----------


## METRIX

> I'd strongly recommend venting a dryer to the outside, regardless of whether it is in a cupboard or not. You'd be amazed as to how much faster the clothes dry - and it probably saves energy too.

   :What he said:

----------


## Eaglemick

Unfortunately it's not on an external wall and the joists are very tight due to the extension above! 
The only option would be to run a bulkhead which I am loath to do as it will look crap....

----------

